# any good one in Miami?



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Maybe somebody could recommend me a good cbt in Miami area?I thank you in advanceSabry


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I can ask on a couple of lists I belong to if you ask me, but almost any psychologist is qualified to do CBT. Like Dr. Bolen said we all do it and your probably wisest ti take whoever your insurance covers. Just make sure you call and ask if they have experience with IBS before your apointment and if they are familar with Dr. B's book and Blanchard's book.Let us know if you're happy when you'e seen the person.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Sabry, be sure and post after you find a therapist. I was surprised that there were two who said they were familar with IBS. I think that's an encouraging sign for others seeking help.tom


----------

